# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik heb wel eens soa gehad

## Leontien

"Chlamydia lijkt terug van weggeweest. De meest voorkomende seksueel overdraagbare aandoening (soa) komt steeds vaker voor in ons land. Meer dan 9400 mensen hebben hebben deze soa en dat is 21 procent meer dan vorig jaar."

Dit bericht staat bij het nieuws van Ziekenhuis.nl. Nu vraag ik me af of jij soa hebt gehad, nu hebt of nooit heb gehad. Hieronder kun je je stem uitbrengen. Je kunt ook je stem onderbouwen door een reactie te geven.



Groetjes,

Leontien
Medewerker MediCity

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik heb gelukkig nog nooit een soa gehad..
Ben dan ook voorzichtig en heb me laten testen al op soa's voordat mn vriend en ik het zonder condoom gingen doen (beide laten testen) dus vanaf toen pas zonder condoom gaan doen, en dus nu nog steeds safe  :Smile: 

xxx

----------

